# Wood shop smoke alarms.



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm in the process of trying to make my shop a lot safer.

I'm buying 2 ABC extinguishers, a metal cabinet for flammable liquids etc, and was thinking about installing a smoke alarm inside as well. My concern is that sanding dust might trip the alarm, any thoughts on said concern?

The reason I'm concerned about this is because while on a commercial job on the San Diego military bases a while back, the fire alarms were tripped 2 separate times and the fire dept showed up etc, it was a mess. The alarms were wrapped and everything, but basically the dust from the demo set them off. I was glad not to be part of that specific crew that day…I understand these commercial building alarms may be entirely different than the type of residential alarm I will probably buy, but the thought of this topic brought that day back to mind.

Thanks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Get an ionization type alarm instead of photoelectric, you should be fine.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The other thing is to put a heat alarm in the shop. They go off if the temperature is too high or the temperature is going up too fast. I have a heat alarm in my shop which is connected to the house security system.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a detector in the shop, and have had no problems with false alarms.
Bill


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I use a heat sensor type and the system will automatically call the fire department if the alarm is set off.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have no alarms in my shop….a fire extinguisher at the front and rear of the building…..No problems yet..


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

One consideration with shops and garages is that they are sometimes removed from living quarters and you may not hear an alarm in the night or other times. My shop is on the opposite end of the house as the bedrooms. My wife and I decided to go with a monitored fire and security system. This way if something happens we will know.

Everyone should think thru the fire precautions for their shop and decide what works for them.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> Everyone should think thru the fire precautions for their shop and decide what works for them.
> 
> - Redoak49


Good call.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Let me add do a little yearly maint! You need to be sure and blow the units out. Dust gets on everything and if the sensors are covered with dust it's not good. I hit them with a blast of air when I change the batteries.


----------

